# Can I get a ping when the app is running but the screen is off?



## steve hauser (Feb 24, 2015)

Leaving the screen on for hours at a time waiting for a ping runs my battery down, even when it is plugged in. Can I leave the app running, but hit the button on the side of the phone to turn the screen off and still get a ping?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had this same concern. When I first tested it, it didn't work at all. No clue that I was being pinged. I tried it again later, and after updates, it now does a single ping. As long as I'm quick to get the screen back on, I can get the fare. Test it yourself. Sitting in your house or somewhere that isn't close to other drivers, summon a car from m.uber.com (create a rider account) and see if you hear a ping.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

You can. It beeps once. Leaving your screen on with GPS and Uber running will most likely crush your battery.


----------



## steve hauser (Feb 24, 2015)

so you guys are saying I CAN leave the screen off and still get pings, huh? OK... hope it works!

I will hear one beep... then I turn the screen on and it will have the usual round ring with the accept info?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have Android, I leave it lit up and cured my battery problem with a QUALITY charger and cable.

google "best USB car charger" and "best micro usb cable" the website wirecutter has great info... the good stuff is not expensive, just not cheap!

the partner app will shut down if you leave it in the background... I have never tried to drive with the screen off.


----------



## steve hauser (Feb 24, 2015)

I have Android as well... I can tell you for a fact that I can start the Uber app, turn the screen off, and an hour can go by... when I turn the screen on the app is still running and online... the key here is, it is NOT in the background where a timeout can occur... the app apparently doesn't know or doesn't care that the screen is off.. it will stay online.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

good to know, I just don't need to test the "screen off ping" theory because my phone (Galaxy S4) stays at 100% once I got a good charger/cable.

before I got a good cable/charger I used to carry a spare battery, with the phone plugged into my shit charger/cable it would only last 4 hours then I had to swap batteries... and end my shift when the 2nd battery died at around the 8 hour mark.

On a long run, like a 30 mile run I would turn off the screen to help the battery last longer... and the partner app indeed does stay running.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Galaxy Note 4 here.... Driver app always on, screen always lit, provides a mobile hotspot for my iPad (where I watch Sling TV and Netflix when waiting for a ping) and my Chromebook (where I use m.uber.com to see other drivers around me and post on websites like this while waiting for a ping).... and my phone never drops below 100% charged while plugged in.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> good to know, I just don't need to test the "screen off ping" theory because my phone (Galaxy S4) stays at 100% once I got a good charger/cable.
> 
> before I got a good cable/charger I used to carry a spare battery, with the phone plugged into my shit charger/cable it would only last 4 hours then I had to swap batteries... and end my shift when the 2nd battery died at around the 8 hour mark.
> 
> On a long run, like a 30 mile run I would turn off the screen to help the battery last longer... and the partner app indeed does stay running.


I have an S3. What charger are you using with that kind of success? Mine stopped charging in the car last week...


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

love my nexus 6 charger. it reminds me of one of those cube ac adapters


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

steve hauser said:


> Leaving the screen on for hours at a time waiting for a ping runs my battery down, even when it is plugged in. Can I leave the app running, but hit the button on the side of the phone to turn the screen off and still get a ping?


Remember that all USB ports/cable are not created equel. How do you plug in your phone? Do you use a cigarette lighter adapter or the stereo's USB port? A computer USB port or stereo may only have a .5 amps (500 mA) power source which isn't enough to run a program using GPS let along charge your battery. Most of the little cheap, often free, cigarette adapters are rated .5 to .7 amp. You have to look closely. It will say on the adapter. Anything over 1.5 amp should be enough to charge and power the phone. 3+amp is available now and would be even better.










I get pings when I am in other apps or have the screen turned off. Just listen for the ding. Also, in android, a second UBER icon shows at the top when you get a ping.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> I have an S3. What charger are you using with that kind of success? Mine stopped charging in the car last week...


http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-usb-car-charger/
or this one (mine)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321455902709
and a GOOD cable:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CJ0V3NC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Turn down the brightness and get your self a 2amp charger.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> Anything over 1.5 amp should be enough to charge and power the phone. 3+amp is available now and would be even better.


*** Anything over 1 amp (1000 mA) will wear your battery out over time.

ALSO - what is the latest on the app running in the background on Android? 
How well does this work now ?

1. When active (or not..), *does it update surge multipliers*, or do I have to exit the app and re-load it for this ?
2. With app running in background, does it *ALWAYS* let us know if we are being pinged ?
3. In background, does it *let us know* if it is shutting itself down ?

Thx much, 
CD


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> *** Anything over 1 amp (1000 mA) will wear your battery out over time.


Really? Why is that? The wall plug that came with my phone is 1.8 amps.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> *** Anything over 1 amp (1000 mA) will wear your battery out over time.


1 amp isn't enough for some devices, iPads in particular. 2.1 is recommended for most modern devices.



> ALSO - what is the latest on the app running in the background on Android?
> How well does this work now ?
> 
> 1. When active (or not..), *does it update surge multipliers*, or do I have to exit the app and re-load it for this ?
> ...


1. I don't understand the question. If it's running in the background you can't see surge values regardless. Your app isn't what generates the fare or the surge value, otherwise people wold have found a way to hack the app to charge more.

2. Yes.

3. Yes, after about ten minutes you get a pop up and select stay online.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have Android, I leave it lit up and cured my battery problem with a QUALITY charger and cable.
> 
> google "best USB car charger" and "best micro usb cable" the website wirecutter has great info... the good stuff is not expensive, just not cheap!
> 
> the partner app will shut down if you leave it in the background... I have never tried to drive with the screen off.


Yeah, it's the cable and adapter. I was using an adapter and cable I purchased from an 7 11, and I was always not charging fast enough. Then I paid more money for a better quality adapter and cable I purchased from Best Buy, and end of problem. I can stream netflix on my Android, and it doesnt go down when the charger is plugged in.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yeah, it's the cable and adapter. I was using an adapter and cable I purchased from an 7 11, and I was always not charging fast enough.


I'm assuming you are using a 12v to USB adaptor. Chances are your first adaptor was only a 1 amp USB port, that can handle and old flip phone but not a smart phone or tablet. You need a 2.1 amp USB port for most modern devices.

I use a dual port adaptor, one port is 1 amp and the other is 2.1 amps. The 1 amp port handles my dashcam, the 2.1 amp port handles my phone or whatever else. My car has its own USB port, but it's primarily for data, it's likely 1 amp or less and won't charge smartphones.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Stop going off topic and answer the original question:
*Can I get a ping when the app is running but the screen is off?*


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

werty said:


> Stop going off topic and answer the original question:
> *Can I get a ping when the app is running but the screen is off?*


According to answers #'s 2 and 3 above, yes you can. You get a single plink sound.

I think I've done it (turned off screen and still got ping.
CERTAINLY I've been in a different app (like LYFT !! lol) and gotten Uber pings.

you can also DIM YOUR SCREEN to minimum.

IF i'm on a good charger, I gain a little battery while waiting for pings / driving pax.

IF I'm on a lame charger, I can lose battery over time. NG.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steve hauser said:


> Leaving the screen on for hours at a time waiting for a ping runs my battery down, even when it is plugged in. Can I leave the app running, but hit the button on the side of the phone to turn the screen off and still get a ping?


it might have something to do with your cord ( bandwith issue, or something like that ). I had a cheap cord I purchased from 7/11 and this was happening, so I went to an Apple store to get the Apple brand cord ( and also a good high quality adapter, that could be it, as well ), and it solved the problem. I bought both so I dont know which did the trick, but it did the trick.


----------

